# Whats A Good Multimeter To Buy?



## Riaz

hi guys

so i got my ohms meter yesterday, but feel the need to get a multimeter to check my battery levels.

i know i can check on the svd, but dont feel to pop it in there to check all the time, seeing my nemesis just arrived in ZA (so probably another 2weeks or so before its in my hands)

im looking for the smallest one possible, probably to carry with me everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

If you want accurate a Fluke  if just a knock around meter then majortech and toptronic make little pocket meters

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Mica has an affordable little blue meter. The lead resistance is about 1ohm and the volt reading is spot on with my SVD.


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> hi guys
> 
> so i got my ohms meter yesterday, but feel the need to get a multimeter to check my battery levels.
> 
> i know i can check on the svd, but dont feel to pop it in there to check all the time, seeing my nemesis just arrived in ZA (so probably another 2weeks or so before its in my hands)
> 
> im looking for the smallest one possible, probably to carry with me everyday.


Oh, yes....my most handy vaping tool ever foots your bill 100 %. You won't believe what a difference this makes, all that popping in and out, screwing and unscrewing, powering up, pressing buttons, etc. Courtesy of @johanct.


----------



## johan

Just for battery voltage check, don't buy Fluke (although all my MM are Fluke brand), buy the cheapest you can get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

johanct said:


> Just for battery voltage check, don't buy Fluke (although all my MM are Fluke brand), buy the cheapest you can get.


How about knocking out a few johanct meters for us ctp okes? We'll pay of course and you can ship to 1 adress here for distribution? Just an idea.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

I will gladly take one, and will make a small donation to Afriville on your behalf as well as paying you the purchase price


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> How about knocking out a few johanct meters for us ctp okes? We'll pay of course and you can ship to 1 adress here for distribution? Just an idea.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



i will so be in for one of these

@johanct make it work bro

i basically need exactly what you made for @Matthee


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> How about knocking out a few johanct meters for us ctp okes? We'll pay of course and you can ship to 1 adress here for distribution? Just an idea.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



I can build up meters, no problem but will need some estimate of how many? as the main components needs to be imported and just a couple won't justify the shipping cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I know this will add to the price, but won't it be better for you and for distribution countrywide to go through a few forum resellers?


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> I can build up meters, no problem but will need some estimate of how many? as the main components needs to be imported and just a couple won't justify the shipping cost.



how many buyers would you need to make it possible?


----------



## CraftyZA

If you are going to import those displays, depending on cost, I will take 10 please.
Got a little project I'm thinking about.


----------



## johan

I will do a costing (the shipping will be more than the components). @Matthee if online guys are interested no problem, I just don't have the infra structure to market. I was thinking of doing at cost and Afriville add small % to contribute to the Rhino project?


----------



## Riaz

what components are needed for this?


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> how many buyers would you need to make it possible?



The more the cheaper the end-product. Shipping divided by quantity.


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> I will do a costing (the shipping will be more than the components). @Matthee if online guys are interested no problem, I just don't have the infra structure to market. I was thinking of doing at cost and Afriville add small % to contribute to the Rhino project?


Sounds great. No, sounds more than great. I have an ebay link somewhere to buy the measuring part - from a guy in ECF Reoville who does this for free for USA Reonauts. Will search and let you know.


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> what components are needed for this?



That which need to be imported are micro-processor & 31/2 Digit7-segment display (because local suppliers are ludicrous with pricing) and some silicone stranded wire - the passives I should have enough ex-stock.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Sounds great. No, sounds more than great. I have an ebay link somewhere to buy the measuring part - from a guy in ECF Reoville who does this for free for USA Reonauts. Will search and let you know.



Thanks @Matthee but he gets it from the same manufacturer in China than I do plus his markup? I was more thinking of local assembly to save the extra labour cost.


----------



## Riaz

shot guys

this will be awesome


----------



## fred1sa

Dp as in double post.


----------



## fred1sa

fred1sa said:


> Excellent, I'm in @johanct.


----------



## johan

Ok will someone please keep a tally in the interim, and in a day or 2 when my Telkom line is hopefully sorted I will post all the info etc.


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Thanks @Matthee but he gets it from the same manufacturer in China than I do plus his markup? I was more thinking of local assembly to save the extra labour cost.


Ok, got it, thanks.


----------



## Andre

Ok, let us start a serious tally of the doohickey to help @johanct for quantities. I will start below. Just add your post with the same info.


----------



## Andre

@Matthee: 2 x Doohikey


----------



## Riaz

@Riaz X 1
@Gazzacpt X1
@devdev X1
@CraftyZA X10
@Matthee X2
@fred1sa X2
is that right so far?


----------



## fred1sa

Riaz said:


> @Riaz X 1
> @Gazzacpt X1
> @devdev X1
> @CraftyZA X10
> @fred1sa x2
> is that right so far?


----------



## johan

lets give the other guys who are only online after hours a chance as well, then I will do a final call tomorrow.


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> lets give the other guys who are only online after hours a chance as well, then I will do a final call tomorrow.



cool

so far we got 16 on order


----------



## johan

@Riaz I will work on pricing for 20 tomorrow and post the estimate costing tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm in... I need more vaping stuff especially technical stuff I don't know how to use!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> @Riaz I will work on pricing for 20 tomorrow and post the estimate costing tomorrow.



lovely stuff

much appreciated


----------



## thekeeperza

@thekeeperza 2x


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

@Riaz X1
@Gazzacpt X1
@devdev X1
@CraftyZA X10
@Matthee X2
@fred1sa X2
@Rob Fisher X1
@thekeeperza X2

= 20


----------



## Silver

I support this idea wholeheartedly!
Great stuff @johanct and all concerned

Count me in for 2 doohickeys!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Count me in for 2 doohickeys!



Hi Ho... am I missing something? Why would one need two of dem?


----------



## Gizmo

I will take one too


----------



## Reinvanhardt

@Riaz X1
@Gazzacpt X1
@devdev X1
@CraftyZA X10
@Matthee X2
@fred1sa X2
@Rob Fisher X1
@thekeeperza X2
@Silver X2
@Gizmo X1
@Reinvanhardt X1

You are a legend Johan! Way to go. Thank you very much


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho... am I missing something? Why would one need two of dem?


Because they are über cool!!!


----------



## BhavZ

I will take one doohickey as well please


----------



## thekeeperza

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho... am I missing something? Why would one need two of dem?


One for home, one for the office. Just because I am champ at forgetting vape gear at home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Quantity of Doohickeys required:
@Riaz X1
@Gazzacpt X1
@devdev X1
@CraftyZA X10
@Matthee X2
@fred1sa X2
@Rob Fisher X1
@thekeeperza X2
@Silver X2
@Gizmo X1
@Reinvanhardt X1
@BhavZ X1
@devdev X2

Total: 27, so far


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho... am I missing something? Why would one need two of dem?


In case one falls in de dam.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

thekeeperza said:


> One for home, one for the office. Just because I am champ at forgetting vape gear at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 

Subject to price, I may actually want two of these goodies - basically for the same logic as the Keepter


----------



## TylerD

ok, ok I'll also take one. Why do you guys pressure me like this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Quantity of Doohickeys required:
@Riaz X1
@Gazzacpt X1
@devdev X1
@CraftyZA X10
@Matthee X2
@fred1sa X2
@Rob Fisher X1
@thekeeperza X2
@Silver X2
@Gizmo X1
@Reinvanhardt X1
@BhavZ X1
@devdev X2
@TylerD x1
@Zegee X1

Total: 29, so far


----------



## johan

I've skyped my partner (Macao Su) in Shenzhen this morning - will have an accurate prices plus shipping cost (DHL) within a day or 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> I've skyped my partner (Macao Su) in Shenzhen this morning - will have an accurate prices plus shipping cost (DHL) within a day or 2.


thanks for the update bro


----------



## fred1sa

One for @Zegee as well please. He is afk.


----------



## Hein510

yebo also sell these but its expensive! even the needle type ones for a retro look 


and now I have an idea again! dammit! wonder if theres some wood laying around at home! have to wait till monday to check! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riaz

is there any updates re this?


----------



## johan

@Riaz no update yet, I will follow up with Macao Su, and post here. Did speak to him yesterday and some components were still outstanding.


----------



## Rex_Bael

Is it too late to jump in on this?


----------



## johan

Rex_Bael said:


> Is it too late to jump in on this?



No as I've ordered a couple of extra sets of components.


----------



## Riaz

lovely stuff

keep us posted @johan


----------



## johan

I will do @Riaz


----------



## devdev

Johan how difficult will it be for me to make a wire zapper?

I can solder, well enough but have no clue about the stuff I would need


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Johan how difficult will it be for me to make a wire zapper?
> 
> I can solder, well enough but have no clue about the stuff I would need



If you can solder its very easy @devdev - I have send b.o.m, schematic and layout to thekeeprza and I don't know if he already made pcb's yet. Suggest you pm him. If you don't come right let me know and I gladly assist.


----------



## Rex_Bael

@johan Excellent, I will definitely be taking one then


----------



## johan

Good @Rex_Bael This brings the grand total so far to 30


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Johan how difficult will it be for me to make a wire zapper?
> 
> I can solder, well enough but have no clue about the stuff I would need



@devdev look here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-wire-zapper.1417/#post-30973


----------



## devdev

I get the basics of reading a schematic, but it seems like purchasing a wire zapper would be easier than hunting down components, making the board, mounting in a box.

Just weighing up time vs effort vs cost


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> I get the basics of reading a schematic, but it seems like purchasing a wire zapper would be easier than hunting down components, making the board, mounting in a box.
> 
> Just weighing up time vs effort vs cost



If time is the major factor, then I would suggest buy one Dev, if cost is however the major factor, then I would suggest build one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

This is the one that came with my GG
http://www.mevs-mods.co.uk/product/_zapperv2_

So landed cost would be roughly R900(ish) 
Perhaps a bit less.

To go to basics, You could simply get a fat psu, and charge a cap. Not going to look pretty.
Alternatively, simply twist the wires together. That will take up some space though. So I only recommend twisting wires if you are doing duel coil. Any more coils than that, I you need to weld/zap.
The twist will sit on the bend where the channels with the silica are. (your silica runs in the same channel as the wire, and you really dont want wire to protrude past the silica, otherwise you stand the chance of creating a short. )

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> If you can solder its very easy @devdev - I have send b.o.m, schematic and layout to thekeeprza and I don't know if he already made pcb's yet. Suggest you pm him. If you don't come right let me know and I gladly assist.


I will be going to Mantech tomorrow or Friday, just depends on my work load. My father in law has an etching kit so I will try make a pcb this weekend.
I will report back on component costs etc once I have been to Mantech.

Won't be too difficult to put together. A housing box of sorts will have to be figured out but I will check what is available.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

keep us posted @thekeeperza


----------



## andro

Im in for one as well if is not too late


----------



## johan

you're welcome @andro I'l put you down for 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Reading this thread reminds me of the time I was thinking of designing a dongle that plugs into a laptop USB port and reads out volts, ohms, amps, capacitance and can even be used as an oscilloscope. The software stumped me so I gave up.
If cars On Board Diagnostic (OBD) dongle does more than this then I am sure this can be done if not already. 
This can be extended to cellphones with an App and a dongle. 
Should I contact Bill Gates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Johnn2Puffs I don't know you, but I want to suggest you cancel your emigration to Portugal and assist us with all the techie stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

any updates here guys


----------



## johan

So far @Riaz costing looks like less than R50 a shot if I have to guess the shipping


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> So far @Riaz costing looks like less than R50 a shot if I have to guess the shipping



thanks @johan 

will it be asking too much for a more or less time line?

im new to the mech mod scene, and cant really judge right now when my battery reaches recharge point, so this device is kinda important


----------



## johan

Not sure yet @Riaz and I don't want to guess here, waiting for a couple of components from Nanjin City to get to Shenzhen.


----------



## johan

@Riaz you will immediately taste the difference way before the battery is flat and needs to be recharged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> @Riaz you will immediately taste the difference way before the battery is flat and needs to be recharged.



That is true, the hit is not as hard and the vapour production is noticeably less. 

Depending on the flavour I am vaping I have noticed that sometimes I cant notice the difference in flavour but the other two aspects I notice immediately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

ok thanks guys


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> ok thanks guys


Dude what is your budget for a multimeter?

What area are you in?

Mica has a multimeter for less than R100 if you wanna get one now.

Edit: I bought mine from mica


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Dude what is your budget for a multimeter?
> 
> What area are you in?
> 
> Mica has a multimeter for less than R100 if you wanna get one now.
> 
> Edit: I bought mine from mica



i dont want a multimeter

i want something small that i can carry with me to work


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> i dont want a multimeter
> 
> i want something small that i can carry with me to work


I remember, that is how this thread starter. But you did come over as if you now require something urgently - I think the suggestion was just an alternative option for the mean time. Of course you can use the SVD whilst waiting for the small and awesome doohickey from @johan - lol, had to go back to the first post to see you have an SVD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Sharp spotting @Matthee, but I must defend @Riaz, he is on a nic plug since the arrival of his new toys and accordingly he can't be held liable for his actions / posts at this stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Sharp spotting @Matthee, but I must defend @Riaz, he is on a nic plug since the arrival of his new toys and accordingly he can't be held liable for his actions / posts at this stage.


True...that Nemi is the cat's whiskers.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I would also be interested in 1.


----------



## Andre

An idea @johan. You are for ever going to have a demand for the doohikeys. Seeing that you are giving the profits to Afriville, why do we not order a proper shipment and fund it from Afriville. I am sure the Afriville citizens will agree since we shall be getting a return on the investment? Or will that delay the Rhino project? Just thinking out loud?


----------



## johan

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I would also be interested in 1.



No problem Zeki I'l add you for 1.


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> i dont want a multimeter
> 
> i want something small that i can carry with me to work


Dude dont shoot it down before you have seen it.

The one that I am referring to and have is pocket size, it is easy to carry and will get you through the time while we wait for the doohickey to arrive.


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Dude dont shoot it down before you have seen it.
> 
> The one that I am referring to and have is pocket size, it is easy to carry and will get you through the time while we wait for the doohickey to arrive.


Then he might as well carry the SVD in 18350 mode in his pocket in the mean time? And not additional expense required?


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Then he might as well carry the SVD in 18350 mode in his pocket in the mean time?


Either would work but he doesnt want to have to unscrew the tube place the battery in, boot it up, switch off the lock and then read the voltage.

With the meter I am referring to flip a switch, measure, vape

Edit: When I get home I will post a pic and one can make there own decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> An idea @johan. You are for ever going to have a demand for the doohikeys. Seeing that you are giving the profits to Afriville, why do we not order a proper shipment and fund it from Afriville. I am sure the Afriville citizens will agree since we shall be getting a return on the investment? Or will that delay the Rhino project? Just thinking out loud?



Its not a bad idea @Matthee - will you put something together and float it to all the Afriville citizens?


----------



## devdev

I think there is merit in this proposal - we could probably see a quick RoI from this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

thanks for the responses guys

you are correct @Matthee the urgency just got a whole lot more today when i received the nemi 

@BhavZ pls post the pic once you get home, if you say pocket size then i might as well get one. this would be an unnecessary expense coz i do have the svd to carry around for this purpose, but just the pain of opening, popping in, switching on, checking, removing is just too much.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

With time you will find the multimeter very helpful, not just for vape gear but in and around the house, your car etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Below is a pic of the multimeter that I have. Just as a side note the measurements are without the leads and the leads resistance is 1ohm.

Measurements: Length = 9.5cm, width = 4.5cm and thickness (breadth) = 2cm. The svd in 350mode measures at 11cm tall.


----------



## Dr Evil

Is it too late to add me in for a doohickey?

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan

No not at all

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil

johan said:


> No not at all
> 
> Send from Android device using Tapatalk



Cool, add me to the list please

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan

Done @Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kriban

Not sure if anyone has seen this link which can be adopted
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo.../435871-diy-battery-voltage-tank-o-meter.html


----------



## johan

Another excellent idea to use a voltmeter @Kriban


----------



## Riaz

Kriban said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this link which can be adopted
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo.../435871-diy-battery-voltage-tank-o-meter.html



that is awesome!!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Amazing that Vapers are now learning Ohms law and now actually understand it. This is great and can be used for many other applications other than ecigs. Check for open circuits in appliances. Check voltages of batteries. Check out the resistance of any appliance for that matter. Hairdryer don't work? No prob. You have a MM so check it out. On the long run, you will save money on repairs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

howsit guys

any updates here?


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> howsit guys
> 
> any updates here?



Riaz I will have an update on Monday / Tuesday, my partner is attending some private business at his home town (Tianchang).


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Riaz I will have an update on Monday / Tuesday, my partner is attending some private business at his home town (Tianchang).



shot bro


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Riaz I will have an update on Monday / Tuesday, my partner is attending some private business at his home town (Tianchang).



howsit @johan 

did you hear anything from your partner?


----------



## johan

Ok guys, here's the final confirmed price: R47.34 nett each (including a small contribution to the Rhino project). I will personally carry 80% of the shipping cost for the components from China to SA as I'm bringing other business related components in as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Ok guys, here's the final confirmed price: R47.34 nett each (including a small contribution to the Rhino project). I will personally carry 80% of the shipping cost for the components from China to SA as I'm bringing other business related components in as well.


when can we pay you?

when are you expecting to complete the module?


----------



## Riaz

oh yes, thats a real good price

thanks @johan for all your efforts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> when can we pay you?
> 
> when are you expecting to complete the module?



Let us first get the components here and assemble them, then I'll do a post with pics and the everyone on the list in this thread will have preference to buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Let us first get the components here and assemble them, then I'll do a post with pics and the everyone on the list in this thread will have preference to buy.


thanks bro


----------



## RezaD

Bliksem!!! I have a multimeter at home and at work yet I feel the need to procure a doohickey........ I blame @Rob Fisher !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

RezaD said:


> Bliksem!!! I have a multimeter at home and at work yet I feel the need to procure a doohickey........ I blame @Rob Fisher !!!!!!!!!!!!!


do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Dr Evil

Thank you @johan

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


OK OK OK dammit!!! Stop nagging! 

I found my justification - for when I am "on the road" or out and about..... you would not want me whipping out big ass Fluke multimeter in a restuarant now do you??? 

@johan .... I'll take a doohickey too..... thank you very much!!!????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

another excuse .... it doesn't need batteries to operate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> another excuse .... it doesn't need batteries to operate



ROTFLOL!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought we were done speaking about dildo's today???

Although I bet even your toys are all modified....... that's just the way you roll....electronic aids!!!????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RezaD said:


> Bliksem!!! I have a multimeter at home and at work yet I feel the need to procure a doohickey........ I blame @Rob Fisher !!!!!!!!!!!!!



OK so what did I do now? I have been out all day... it wasn't me! I'm innocent!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the effort @johan!


----------



## CraftyZA

@johanct, no need to assemble anything on mine. I will do my own soldering, seeing as they will be built into an existing project of mine.


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> @johanct, no need to assemble anything on mine. I will do my own soldering, seeing as they will be built into an existing project of mine.



No problem, i've made a note of that already


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> @johanct, no need to assemble anything on mine. I will do my own soldering, seeing as they will be built into an existing project of mine.


Oooh, that sounds intriguing. Can I place an order for one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Oooh, that sounds intriguing. Can I place an order for one?


Once i see it works, then any time!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

any updates here guys?


----------



## johan

@Riaz container is almost packed as we share shipping to reduce DHL cost. When packed its here within a week. Will post Waybill no as soon as I receive same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

johan said:


> @Riaz container is almost packed as we share shipping to reduce DHL cost. When packed its here within a week. Will post Waybill no as soon as I receive same.


I was wondering if you had the time to teach me how to build one of those...? If not, I totally understand.



Lee


----------



## johan

Lee_T said:


> I was wondering if you had the time to teach me how to build one of those...? If not, I totally understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



@Lee_T anytime, but I see on your profile below your avatar you're based in the States?


----------



## Lee_T

johan said:


> @Lee_T anytime, but I see on your profile below your avatar you're based in the States?


Thank you! ...and true, I was thinking maybe if you gave just a bit of a walk through and parts I needed that'd be cool. I wish I could hop down to ZA. It's high up on the list to explore.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

skype FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Lee_T said:


> Thank you! ...and true, I was thinking maybe if you gave just a bit of a walk through and parts I needed that'd be cool. I wish I could hop down to ZA. It's high up on the list to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Lee if you have SMD hardware/tooling and programming software & hardware for Atmel devices I would be able to help you.


----------



## Lee_T

http://microcontrollershop.com/prod...ucts_id=938&osCsid=42smkv8qqkjiue2u4m31caa0u4 

Like this?

I'd be willing to research it all on my own, but I'd rather not reinvent the wheel on this project. Granted all of the mistakes and learning sacrificed. 



Lee


----------



## johan

Lee_T said:


> http://microcontrollershop.com/prod...ucts_id=938&osCsid=42smkv8qqkjiue2u4m31caa0u4
> 
> Like this?
> 
> I'd be willing to research it all on my own, but I'd rather not reinvent the wheel on this project. Granted all of the mistakes and learning sacrificed.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Yip thats some of the stuff, you'll need


----------



## Riaz

hi @johan 

any update for us?


----------



## johan

Yes - container ready for airfreight shipment, just waiting for Cari at Yihiecigar to confirm SX350 pcb's for the Rhino/Afriville project. Will save us all some expensive shipping if we can bring those with.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Yes - container ready for airfreight shipment, just waiting for Cari at Yihiecigar to confirm SX350 pcb's for the Rhino/Afriville project. Will save us all some expensive shipping if we can bring those with.


No hurry, I have one some ohm gifted me. And it is the best gift for any mech vaper ever!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Nice going Johan. Nice to see you going with that chipset!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Decided to let the shipment go tomorrow, including the components for the voltage meter. Can't wait any longer for Yihiecigar to come to the table with their SX350 pcb's??.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

thanks for the update @johan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

All parts now shipped. For those that want to track go to www.aramex.com and enter following Shipment No: 3956503062. I'm off to the bush this afternoon, and will be back next week when it should be cleared through customs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Thanks for the update Johan 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> All parts now shipped. For those that want to track go to www.aramex.com and enter following Shipment No: 3956503062. I'm off to the bush this afternoon, and will be back next week when it should be cleared through customs.


Enjoy the bush, but be careful - we need you back to assemble the doohickeys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> All parts now shipped. For those that want to track go to www.aramex.com and enter following Shipment No: 3956503062. I'm off to the bush this afternoon, and will be back next week when it should be cleared through customs.


Gaan jy jag?


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Gaan jy jag?



Nee, gaan nie tyd wees nie. My dogter trou Saterdag en pa moet al die klanktoerusting en elektriese bekabeling doen en alle koppeling met diesel generator gereed kry - die plek is so afgelee dat Efkom krag nog 'n luuksheid is.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Nee, gaan nie tyd wees nie. My dogter trou Saterdag en pa moet al die klanktoerusting en elektriese bekabeling doen en alle koppeling met diesel generator gereed kry - die plek is so afgelee dat Efkom krag nog 'n luuksheid is.


Ooh, with all that electrical stuff around you have to be even more careful. Do enjoy the wedding, you will be a guest of honor after all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Nee, gaan nie tyd wees nie. My dogter trou Saterdag en pa moet al die klanktoerusting en elektriese bekabeling doen en alle koppeling met diesel generator gereed kry - die plek is so afgelee dat Efkom krag nog 'n luuksheid is.


Great stuff. Klink awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Geluk Ohm @johan geniet die troue. Ek sien al klaar a moerse babbie in jou toekoms.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Geluk Ohm @johan geniet die troue. Ek sien al klaar a moerse babbie in jou toekoms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Thanks. I work hard and I certainly play harder, but a babbie I have yet to experience - have to thank my Irish mother for those genes as the Irish don't get babbies.


----------



## johan

Parts for the battery voltage meter cleared while away and Aramex confirmed it will be delivered during the day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dr Evil

johan said:


> Parts for the battery voltage meter cleared while away and Aramex confirmed it will be delivered during the day.


Awesome news meneer,thanks for the feedback

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Lovely stuff @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

is it too late or can i also get one ?


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> is it too late or can i also get one ?



We will schedule assembly during the second part of this week and do the final tally - there should be some extra, but will confirm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

thanks , i call dibbs on one . if there is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Aramex delivered all parts yesterday.


----------



## Hein510

Ill take one if there's spares

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Hein510 said:


> Ill take one if there's spares
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Will know by the end of the week how many is left and will add you to the tally.


----------



## andro

johan said:


> Aramex delivered all parts yesterday.


Sooooo cooool. Cant wait .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Ohm @johan. How was the wedding btw?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks for keeping us in the loop Ohm @johan. How was the wedding btw?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Emmh, what happened at Mareetsane wedding, stays in Mareetsane, all that I can say it was the best ever; the wedding started Sa 15H00 and Su morning at 07H00 another sheep was already on the spit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Emmh, what happened at Mareetsane wedding, stays in Mareetsane, all that I can say it was the best ever; the wedding started Sa 15H00 and Su morning at 07H00 another sheep was already on the spit.


Wow, lots of fun, little sleep sounds like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Wow, lots of fun, little sleep sounds like.



No sleep at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

I know I'm very late @johan, but would like to be in the queue too ...


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> I know I'm very late @johan, but would like to be in the queue too ...



Can't make promises, but if there are any extra left, it will be yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Emmh, what happened at Mareetsane wedding, stays in Mareetsane, all that I can say it was the best ever; the wedding started Sa 15H00 and Su morning at 07H00 another sheep was already on the spit.


Fantastic man.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Production run Tally:

Please confirm (_leave posting as is_) or cancel, (_copy this mail and delete your name from list_ and change total accordingly), that will give others a chance that might be interested.

@Riaz x 1
@Gazzacpt x 1
@devdev x 2
@CraftyZA x 10
@Matthee x 2
@fred1sa x 2
@Rob Fisher x 1
@thekeeperza x 2
@Silver x 2
@Gizmo x 1
@Reinvanhardt x 1
@BhavZ x 1
@TylerD x 1
@Zegee x 1
@Rex_Bael x 1
@andro x 1
@Dr Evil x 1
@Zeki Hilmi x 1
@RezaD x 1
@shabbar x 1
@Hein510 x 1
@capetocuba x 1

Total = *36*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Just to confirm if i want to buy it i don't have to do nothing correct ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

andro said:


> Just to confirm if i want to buy it i don't have to do nothing correct ?



Correct andro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@johan - you are a champ!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

What if you are already on the list but want to increase your requested quantity? Do we copy and paste the thread with the updated quantity?


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> What if you are already on the list but want to increase your requested quantity? Do we copy and paste the thread with the updated quantity?



At this time I suggest we don't increase, only decrease, as I hope the last person on the list will get one, if there are some cancellations then we can increase order quantity. It will make it too complicated, if we start increasing now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> At this time I suggest we don't increase, only decrease, as I hope the last person on the list will get one, if there are some cancellations then we can increase order quantity. It will make it too complicated, if we start increasing now.


Thanks man, will watch this thread closely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

So so tempted to let you send it down unassembled. Know my way around a soldering station and I am pretty sure I still have heat shrink tubing left. Also got a set of generic meter leads I bought at Mantech but could not use on my Fluke because it changes the readings.....


----------



## johan

RezaD said:


> So so tempted to let you send it down unassembled. Know my way around a soldering station and I am pretty sure I still have heat shrink tubing left. Also got a set of generic meter leads I bought at Mantech but could not use on my Fluke because it changes the readings.....



90% of components are SMD's and an ordinary soldering iron will unfortunately not do - you need a flow-solder oven for them .


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> 90% of components are SMD's and an ordinary soldering iron will unfortunately not do - you need a flow-solder oven for them .


 You got an SMD oven??? ????Sick as tits man!

I don't even have a SMD rework station....always fancied one but could not justify it as I would only use it for DIY needs.????

And yeah I have had some run ins with SMD caps - an absolute ***** to get off never mind remount - that is what made me fantasise about getting a rework station.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Please pm your delivery address plus mobile no and how you want it send (i.e MDS Collivery, Speed Services, Registered Post or ordinary post). This will enable me to get correct postage pricing for each one. Thanks

Production run Tally:

Please confirm (_leave posting as is_) or cancel, (_copy this mail and delete your name from list_ and change total accordingly), that will give others a chance that might be interested.

@Riaz x 1
@Gazzacpt x 1
@devdev x 2
@CraftyZA x 10
@Matthee x 2
@fred1sa x 2
@Rob Fisher x 1
@thekeeperza x 2
@Silver x 2
@Gizmo x 1
@Reinvanhardt x 1
@BhavZ x 1
@TylerD x 1
@Zegee x 1
@Rex_Bael x 1
@andro x 1
@Dr Evil x 1
@Zeki Hilmi x 1
@RezaD x 1
@shabbar x 1
@Hein510 x 1
@capetocuba x 1
@Snape of Vape x 1

Total = *37*


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm willing to be the delivery point for the cape vapers who want to save on shipping. Looking at the list looks like everone in the cape will be ok with that just need to check with @Bhavs 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Good idea @Gazzacpt, will save me a lot of time.


----------



## RezaD

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm willing to be the delivery point for the cape vapers who want to save on shipping. Looking at the list looks like everone in the cape will be ok with that just need to check with @Bhavs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Fine with me too.........I'll collect from your house along with any other vape gear in sight!????


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Good idea @Gazzacpt, will save me a lot of time.


Ok for clarity. Everyone pays you. You ship here and I deliver and ppl come collect I really don't want to get unvolved in the money side.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

is there anyone doing the same for jhb ?


----------



## Rowan Francis

So i gotta funny story , i have had my Fluke 12 for ages and ages , thinking back i got it before i got married , so that's plenty years ago !! . This weekend i finally took the book out of it's little pouch and read how to measure resistance !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok for clarity. Everyone pays you. You ship here and I deliver and ppl come collect I really don't want to get unvolved in the money side.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Makes sense


----------



## Dr Evil

I'm cool with that, i just confirmed with @BhavZ as well, thanks @Gazzacpt

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

As @Dr Evil said, I am good with that, thanks @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD

So it's settled then................................

VapeMeet at @Gazzacpt house????????????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

I hereby confirm

Please send details for payment

I will collect from @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

RezaD said:


> So it's settled then................................
> 
> VapeMeet at @Gazzacpt house????????????


Can't even fit me the wife and two boys in this place properly lol

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

c'mon jhb peeps ...


----------



## capetocuba

Awesome news! Thanks a ton @Gazzacpt as I will attend the vape meet while collecting this wonderful device . Please @johan send mine with @Gazzacpt and let me know your bank details 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@RezaD, @Dr Evil, @BhavZ, @Riaz and @capetocuba:

Let me know how you want it posted to @Gazzacpt (MDS Collivery, Speed Services: counter to counter or counter to door or standard post)?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Thanks a million for this @johan. You rock! Would it be in order if I collect this from you at the 14/6 meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Reinvanhardt said:


> Thanks a million for this @johan. You rock! Would it be in order if I collect this from you at the 14/6 meet?



100% OK with me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

johan said:


> @RezaD, @Dr Evil, @BhavZ, @Riaz and @capetocuba:
> 
> Let me know how you want it posted to @Gazzacpt (MDS Collivery, Speed Services: counter to counter or counter to door or standard post)?



I'm good with anything really as long as its safe, speed services counter to door probably better because then @Gazzacpt doesn't have the extra hassle of having to collect it at the post office and shipping could be split between us. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan

Dr Evil said:


> I'm good with anything really as long as its safe, speed services counter to door probably better because then @Gazzacpt doesn't have the extra hassle of having to collect it at the post office and shipping could be split between us.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Ok will wait for final decision from majority


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm a 5 min walk from the PO Counter to counter can work.
@johan the confirmed cape okies for shipping to me are:

@Riaz x 1
@Gazzacpt x 1
@fred1sa x 2
@BhavZ x 1
@Zegee x 1
@Dr Evil x 1
@Zeki Hilmi x 1
@RezaD x 1
@capetocuba x 1

Offer is open to @Hein510 and @andro as well but might be to far for them and @Matthee is out in the sticks so maybe better to post direct to him.


??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Where are u situated 
@Gazzacpt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm a 5 min walk from the PO Counter to counter can work.
> @johan the confirmed cape okies for shipping to me are:
> 
> @Riaz x 1
> @Gazzacpt x 1
> @fred1sa x 2
> @BhavZ x 1
> @Zegee x 1
> @Dr Evil x 1
> @Zeki Hilmi x 1
> @RezaD x 1
> @capetocuba x 1
> 
> Offer is open to @Hein510 and @andro as well but might be to far for them and @Matthee is out in the sticks so maybe better to post direct to him.
> 
> 
> ??



Thanks will do and send tracking no. tomorrow


----------



## thekeeperza

@johan could I get mine from you next time we meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> @johan could I get mine from you next time we meet?



Sure


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Sure


Awesome thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

@johan, please let me have your banking details and final total once you worked out the pricing 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Gazzacpt

andro said:


> Where are u situated
> @Gazzacpt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plumstead @andro 

I can always arrange to have "lunch" at Canal Walk 
We can always arrange something, someone collecting can drop it off for you or I can if you interested.


----------



## BhavZ

@Gazzacpt and @johan, whichever method is easier for @Gazzacpt I am cool with.

@Gazzacpt and @andro, I can collect @andro 's one for him and deliver it to him at Canal Walk

@johan, could you please pm me your banking details and total once you have worked out the pricing.

Thanks @johan and @Gazzacpt, this is much appreciated!


----------



## andro

Ok so perfect guys thanks to all and u can add my name as well . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

And off course let me know who and how much i have to deposit where . Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@johan My sincerest apologies, but I'll have to bow out of this one. My finances have just taken a huge knock and every cent will count going forward.


----------



## johan

Rex_Bael said:


> @johan My sincerest apologies, but I'll have to bow out of this one. My finances have just taken a huge knock and every cent will count going forward.



No worries @Rex_Bael, I understand, we all go through times like this and hope your tough time now is very short - You can have one for free. (if OK I will bring it to the Vape Meet).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> No worries @Rex_Bael, I understand, we all go through times like this and hope your tough time now is very short - You can have one for free. (if OK I will bring it to the Vape Meet).


You have just been PIFFED, @Rex_Bael - and you are not allowed to say "no". Awesome place this!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @johan on the PIF
You are a star

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Thanks @johan, gives me the perfect excuse to at least swing by for the vapemeet  You guys need to be careful. If this forum keeps going as it is, people might just start believing in humanity again

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

Vapemail on it's way from @johan to our legendary @Gazzacpt ! Woohoo all excited 

Thank you so much @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@johan you are a legend sir.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@johan & @Gazzacpt I bow to the!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I did nothing its all @johan he da man

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

But @Gazzacpt you are the coil building Guru... Rumours have spread far and Vapers are now worshipping you all over the land.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @johan & @Gazzacpt I bow to the!!!


You don't have to lean too far forward at least @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

How to use the battery Volt Meter:

Just a brief description; designed to measure single cell batteries used in standard vape equipment with a voltage measuring range of 0.10V to 4.50V and an accuracy of 10mV (or 0.01V). An extra feature is incorporated to detect low voltage as selected (factory default setting: 3.30V - see bottom of this post how to adjust for different value). The low voltage alarm will activate the 2 buzzers as well as the LED. The unit is reverse polarity protected, meaning that if you connect your battery the wrong way round it will not blow up or damage the unit.




When you connect your battery to be tested (Red to + and black to -) the following screen will display for 2 seconds:




Then you will see the this also for about 2 seconds (unit detect a single cell battery):




The display will do an "Alarm" measurement and display the following for about 2 seconds:




Now the unit will display the real voltage of the battery with an accuracy of +/- 10mV (or 0.01V) for 2 seconds:




If all is well the unit will display the following and keep on cycling through above screens, taking fresh measurements on each cycle:




How to adjust the low voltage alarm setting: While the battery is connected, press the tiny switch (see picture 1 for location) with your finger. Each press will indicate the value on the display in increments of 0.1V. The default value when you receive it, is set at 3.30V. You can change this low voltage alarm set point from minimum 2.70V to maximum 3.70V. Once its set you can remove the battery and it will stay in the micro-processor's memory.

If you have any questions or uncertain about anything just post a message here on this thread.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BhavZ

Man oh man, this going to be awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on it.

Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

12 more hours !! Excited as hell


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> 12 more hours !! Excited as hell



Go to sleep, then you can play lekker tomorrow


----------



## BhavZ

With this little amazing device I will be a lot more comfortable taking my mech out of the house knowing I can check my voltage at any time with convenience


----------



## capetocuba

@johan do you have any more of these babies left? Have 2 mates wanting one each. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

Baie baie dankie Johan.....jy is 'n ster!!!

SO Gazza the coil master.............when the hookup? This Saturday? What time? LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> @johan do you have any more of these babies left? Have 2 mates wanting one each.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Unfortunately not, maybe if there are enough interest I can do another batch later.


----------



## BhavZ

RezaD said:


> Baie baie dankie Johan.....jy is 'n ster!!!
> 
> SO Gazza the coil master.............when the hookup? This Saturday? What time? LOL!


Yoh bra, you can wait till saturday???


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> Unfortunately not, maybe if there are enough interest I can do another batch later.


If you do release another batch put me down for 2 please


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> If you do release another batch put me down for 2 please



I will post here for another batch if there is enough interest, we still may have some cancellations of the current batch.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> Unfortunately not, maybe if there are enough interest I can do another batch later.


Thanks @johan

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Aesome @johan 
Superb set of instructions!
Thank you for all your trouble

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Many thanks @johan  . Instructions that even I could manage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

@johan you are a STAR!!!!

thanks again buddy

cant wait to get this in my hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Just got mine 

Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Just got mine, excellent bit of kit @johan, thanks allot, gonna come in handy when i get my mech

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

Damn! I totally forgot about this!!! Is there still one for me? if so Send me details so I can do the transaction, make it with postage straight to me seeing as the group package was allready sent.


----------



## johan

Hein510 said:


> Damn! I totally forgot about this!!! Is there still one for me? if so Send me details so I can do the transaction, make it with postage straight to me seeing as the group package was allready sent.



Your parcel is on my desk - just pm me your address plus mobile no and preference of postage (ordinary parcel or Speed Services) and I will send off Monday first thing.


----------



## ET

how about a piccy or 7?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil

denizenx said:


> how about a piccy or 7?



Here you go, not 7 pics though 






Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## capetocuba

Dr Evil said:


> Here you go, not 7 pics though
> 
> View attachment 5660
> 
> View attachment 5661
> 
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Yeah best little device I have


----------



## ET

awesome little device


----------



## johan

*IMPORTANT NOTIFICATION (ohm johan doesn't rock)*

Everybody that purchased a voltmeter from me, please note the following:

Riaz brought it to my attention last week that this v-meter is not reading correct values below 4.00V. I also received a pm from @Gazzacpt with more or less the same issues. I decided today to ran some tests on the remaining v-meters I still have with me and I have to put my name to shame here, the majority that I tested replicated what @Riaz and @Gazzacpt experienced. I did however find the fault, but will not bore you with the detail.

Although the v-meters are accurate from 4.00V up to 4.35V, and only good for measuring batteries charged 4V+, I will recall all these units and refund everybody in full. I will order another batch, same as the one I send to @Matthee during February/March this here to replace these and to deliver to those who haven't received theirs yet.

I sincerely apologies for this unforgivable mishap. To be blatantly honest with you and myself, I think I just got too arrogant in my work and did not do proper quality control and I duly deserve to be humbled by this.

I will however give you a choice, you decide and pm me accordingly:

A. You discard the rubbish I send you and pm me your banking details and the amount you paid (including shipping), or
B. You discard the rubbish and wait for a proper replacement which can unfortunately only happen in July.

Again, please accept my apologies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

@johan we all have to eat some humble pie now and again. The important and commendable point (as above) is admitting to it and correcting it. Big up to you and don't worry, you still rock! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Hi johan. Thanks for offering these options. These things happen so don't beat urself up about it. I will wait for a replacement

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Don't worry about it @johan, you still rock in my books, i will gladly wait for a replacement meneer.

Onthou @johan, jy's kwaaaaaaaai !!!!!!!

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Definitely option b without a doubt .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

No, no - as far as I recall this was a group buy and we all share the risk equally - you just did the donkey work and more. I, for one, will take the knock and put my name on the July list for 2 to be paid for by me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> No, no - as far as I recall this was a group buy and we all share the risk equally - you just did the donkey work and more. I, for one, will take the knock and put my name on the July list for 2 to be paid for by me.



No I disagree Matthee, I was responsible for the quality control, I never ever stated "risk shared equally".


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> No I disagree Matthee, I was responsible for the quality control, I never ever stated "risk shared equally".


Ok, ok you win, but I still insist to pay for my 2 from the next batch. And you still rock!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Ok, ok you win, but I still insist to pay for my 2 from the next batch. And you still rock!!



Why isn't there an ignore icon rating?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

No worries @johan, these things happen man and you are still tops in my books. I will go with option b and wait for the replacement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

As well will wait for the replacement . I love the work you done .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ohm @johan things go wrong bud happens to everyone I'll hang on for the next batch. You still have my vote of confidence. Don't forget about that other project either 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> Ohm @johan things go wrong bud happens to everyone I'll hang on for the next batch. You still have my vote of confidence. Don't forget about that other project either
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


oh yes the other project (if we are talking about the same thing), I am looking forward to that as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ohm Johan is KING!  But he is also naughty not to share the risk... Just give me your banking account details for payment of the second one because I haven't even paid for the first one yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

I hope this does not come across as being forward but with the new batch if I could get another two (will expect to pay for them), that would be great.


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Ohm Johan is KING!  But he is also naughty not to share the risk... Just give me your banking account details for payment of the second one because I haven't even paid for the first one yet!



I need another ignore icon/rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD

Thanks Johan....I graciously accept your offer for a replacement although it does feel almost criminal accepting it. Let us at least pay for the postage?

That said is it not something I can fix myself or is it because of the surface mount nature of the device that it cannot be altered without something expensive like a solder bath?

BTW I did check it as well and where the fluke reads 3.3v (confirmed when put in the charger) the doohickey reads 3.8 volts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

RezaD said:


> Thanks Johan....I graciously accept your offer for a replacement although it does feel almost criminal accepting it. Let us at least pay for the postage?
> 
> That said is it not something I can fix myself or is it because of the surface mount nature of the device that it cannot be altered without something expensive like a solder bath?
> 
> BTW I did check it as well and where the fluke reads 3.3v (confirmed when put in the charger) the doohickey reads 3.8 volts.



I wish the replacement of the suspect components was that simple, and to be honest its not worth the effort at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

No problem @johan, these things happen 
At least you made us aware of it and offered a remedy

Also, its amazing how much effort and trouble you have gone to to do this for all of us
I just feel so bad that its now more effort and hassle for you to do the remedy

Do you mind sharing what you think went wrong with the first batch?


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> oh yes the other project (if we are talking about the same thing), I am looking forward to that as well


share share share


----------



## Riaz

RezaD said:


> Thanks Johan....I graciously accept your offer for a replacement although it does feel almost criminal accepting it. Let us at least pay for the postage?
> 
> That said is it not something I can fix myself or is it because of the surface mount nature of the device that it cannot be altered without something expensive like a solder bath?
> 
> BTW I did check it as well and where the fluke reads 3.3v (confirmed when put in the charger) the doohickey reads 3.8 volts.


i agree with this @RezaD 

@johan let us cover the postage atleast?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> No problem @johan, these things happen
> At least you made us aware of it and offered a remedy
> 
> Also, its amazing how much effort and trouble you have gone to to do this for all of us
> I just feel so bad that its now more effort and hassle for you to do the remedy
> 
> Do you mind sharing what you think went wrong with the first batch?



I can do some photos? In essence it is a mixed batch of either "grey" and/or bad tolerance 2.1V Reference IC's (integrated circuits).


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> I can do some photos? In essence it is a mixed batch of either "grey" and/or bad tolerance 2.1V Reference IC's (integrated circuits).



No need for photos at all @johan
Was just curious.
Thanks -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Components cleared today - will schedule assembly end of week and send off during next week after PROPER Q.C is done this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz

Ω @johan thats excellent news!

thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Baie dankie Ω @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ohm @johan you rock bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great news, thank you Ωjohan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Will you still have some spare ohm readers available after everyone gets theirs?


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Will you still have some spare ohm readers available after everyone gets theirs?


 
Yes this time I will have a couple of spare


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Will you still have some spare ohm readers available after everyone gets theirs?


These are volt meters to check your batteries, not ohm meters. Very handy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Can I get one as well then please?


*edit. 

Ah damn. 

Thought it was ohm metres.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Can I get one as well then please?
> 
> 
> *edit.
> 
> Ah damn.
> 
> Thought it was ohm metres.


 
Apologies did not read your message properly, only saw it after @Andre's post - it only measures battery voltage


----------



## MurderDoll

Ah OK. 

Thanks. 

If you have spare. Can I take one as well please? 

Will be useful either way. 

Also need to figure out how to use my ohm checker on my multi metre.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> If you have spare. Can I take one as well please?
> 
> Will be useful either way.
> 
> Also need to figure out how to use my ohm checker on my multi metre.


 
Will add your name on the JHB list. To measure Ω on your multimeter do the following:
1. Set multimeter to Ω.
2. Touch the 2 probes together and take a reading.
3. If it measures 0Ω, go to step 4. If not record the reading, i.e 1.05Ω.
4. Measure your coil's resistance, i.e 2.60Ω.
5. Subtract the recorded reading; 2.60 - 1.05 = 1.55Ω
6. 1.55Ω is the true resistance of your coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## BhavZ

thank you Ω @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Thanks @johan

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> If you have spare. Can I take one as well please?
> 
> Will be useful either way.
> 
> Also need to figure out how to use my ohm checker on my multi metre.


The volt meter is one thing I cannot live without. You will not be sorry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jimbo

@johan 

If there are more volt meters not accounted for I would appreciate one as well.
Please just let me know how much and where I can pay.
(This is if there are any spare.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> @johan
> 
> If there are more volt meters not accounted for I would appreciate one as well.
> Please just let me know how much and where I can pay.
> (This is if there are any spare.)


 
I'll add your name to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Awesome! Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @johan - you are a star.
Have been using the SVD as a glorified voltmeter 
Can't wait for the doohickey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786

What does it look like? Or did I miss it

OK I did, found pic


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

The new replacement battery voltmeters are ready and tested . Will send out tomorrow as follows:

(1) To @Gazzacpt, 11 units (Speed Services Counter-to-Counter):
@Gazzacpt x 1
@RezaD x 1
@Dr Evil x 1
@BhavZ x 1
@Riaz x 1
@capetocuba x 1
@fred1sa x 2
@Zegee x 1
@Zeki Hilmi x 1
@andro x 1

(2) To @Andre x 2 (Ordinary Parcel)

(3) To @Rob Fisher x 1 (MDS Collivery)

(4) To @shabbar x 1 (Speed Services Counter-to-Counter, same address as previously?)

The following people can pm me how they want their units shipped (Name, delivery address and mobile #):
@Reinvanhardt x 1
@Rex_Bael x 1
@Jimbo x 1
@MurderDoll x 1
@Joey786 x 1
@Snape of Vape x 1 (assume collecting)
@thekeeperza x 2

Already received:
@devdev x 2
@Silver x 2
@TylerD x 1

_If I forgot anyone, I apologize and please send me pm._

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver

Johan, you are a star!
Thank you so much

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thank you @johan
PM Incoming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

johan said:


> The new replacement battery voltmeters are ready and tested . Will send out tomorrow as follows:
> 
> (1) To @Gazzacpt, 11 units (Speed Services Counter-to-Counter):
> @Gazzacpt x 1
> @RezaD x 1
> @Dr Evil x 1
> @BhavZ x 1
> @Riaz x 1
> @capetocuba x 1
> @fred1sa x 2
> @Zegee x 1
> @Zeki Hilmi x 1
> @andro x 1
> 
> (2) To @Andre x 2 (Ordinary Parcel)
> 
> (3) To @Rob Fisher x 1 (MDS Collivery)
> 
> (4) To @shabbar x 1 (Speed Services Counter-to-Counter, same address as previously?)
> 
> The following people can pm me how they want their units shipped (Name, delivery address and mobile #):
> @Reinvanhardt x 1
> @Rex_Bael x 1
> @Jimbo x 1
> @MurderDoll x 1
> @Joey786 x 1
> @Snape of Vape x 1 (assume collecting)
> @thekeeperza x 2
> 
> Already received:
> @devdev x 2
> @Silver x 2
> @TylerD x 1
> 
> _If I forgot anyone, I apologize and please send me pm._



same address ohm , thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

awesome stuff @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks @johan what a gentleman

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks @johan what a gentleman


 
LOL. wish all the women want to say the same and not just "NEE OOM!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cat

Move to Thailand.

ja, great stuff, i missed out because whenever i saw this thread in New Posts, i thought it was just endless talk of which multimeter to buy. :-/


----------



## Dr Evil

Thank you @johan I look forward to receiving it

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

nifty little gadget we getting


----------



## johan

Arrived at my local Post Office: "Closed till further notice" went to another P.O and missed today's collection time. The Speed Services parcels (counter-to-counter) will only arrive Thursday July, 24'th:

@Gazzacpt - Track & Trace No: *TC 220914436 ZA*

@shabbar - Track & Trace No: *TC 220914440 ZA*

@Andre - ordinary parcel Track & Trace No: *PE 857294309 ZA*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ω @johan you are the man! Thank you.

While I have your attention... do you know of any HIGH QUALITY Ohm Meters that can be bought anywhere? The cheapy ones you have been able to get locally are not very accurate in my humble opinion. I get a different measurement every time... Cheap Ohm Meter vs the Sigelei 20W... I tend to believe the Sigelei... am I right in that assumption do you think?


----------



## andro

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dr Evil

Rob Fisher said:


> Ω @johan you are the man! Thank you.
> 
> While I have your attention... do you know of any HIGH QUALITY Ohm Meters that can be bought anywhere? The cheapy ones you have been able to get locally are not very accurate in my humble opinion. I get a different measurement every time... Cheap Ohm Meter vs the Sigelei 20W... I tend to believe the Sigelei... am I right in that assumption do you think?


@Rob Fisher check on eciggies.co.za
I saw Walter had a new one in stock, can't remember the make though

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Ω @johan you are the man! Thank you.
> 
> While I have your attention... do you know of any HIGH QUALITY Ohm Meters that can be bought anywhere? The cheapy ones you have been able to get locally are not very accurate in my humble opinion. I get a different measurement every time... Cheap Ohm Meter vs the Sigelei 20W... I tend to believe the Sigelei... am I right in that assumption do you think?


 
hang on, just want to find it ................... these guys get a lot of positive reviews from members at the Ecf forum: http://www.shop.usaohmmeters.com/Home_c1.htm?page=all

I was thinking of doing something more accurately, but I have a multimeter on every desk and cranny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> hang on, just want to find it ................... these guys get a lot of positive reviews from members at the Ecf forum: http://www.shop.usaohmmeters.com/Home_c1.htm?page=all
> 
> I was thinking of doing something more accurately, but I have a multimeter on every desk and cranny.


 
Thanks @johan! Now I just have to wait till they get stock of the fancy one... or do you think those $20 ones will be accurate enough? I'm in no hurry...


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan! Now I just have to wait till they get stock of the fancy one... or do you think those $20 ones will be accurate enough? I'm in no hurry...


 
Don't waste $$ on the fancy ones, the extra functions are just going to frustrate you - the $20 ones are highly approved of by the Ecf members.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Don't waste $$ on the fancy ones, the extra functions are just going to frustrate you - the $20 ones are highly approved of by the Ecf members.


 
Perfect! That sounds perfect for me! I have just emailed them because I can't register unless I'm in the USA! 

Thanks Johan!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Perfect! That sounds perfect for me! I have just emailed them because I can't register unless I'm in the USA!
> 
> Thanks Johan!


 
If you don't come right then just be patient, I can do an accurate ohm meter where you use your battery voltmeter (MDS Collivery hasn't collect yours yet BTW) as display .


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> If you don't come right then just be patient, I can do an accurate ohm meter where you use your battery voltmeter (MDS Collivery hasn't collect yours yet BTW) as display .


 
Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Wazeer

@johan if u do get in the ohm meters plees put me on the list thanx


----------



## Wazeer

Oh and is it too late to get one of those voltmeters? Seeing that u say i might need it as a display for the ohm meter


----------



## johan

Wazeer said:


> @johan if u do get in the ohm meters plees put me on the list thanx


 
I'm not getting in any Ω-meters Wazeer, just in case Rob doesn't come right with the USA manufacturer, I will make an adapter to be used with the existing voltmeter for use as an accurate Ω-meter.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I'm not getting in any Ω-meters Wazeer, just in case Rob doesn't come right with the USA manufacturer, I will make an adapter to be used with the existing voltmeter for use as an accurate Ω-meter.


 
He will only ship to SA on Qty's of 50.  

I will see if I can get a mate to order me one and send it out to me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wazeer

Ooooh k.... so if u do make the adapter what would it cost with the voltmeter?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> He will only ship to SA on Qty's of 50.
> 
> I will see if I can get a mate to order me one and send it out to me.


 
or call another group buy with all the k@# associated with it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> or call another group buy with all the k@# associated with it?


 
I may have to pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Wazeer said:


> Ooooh k.... so if u do make the adapter what would it cost with the voltmeter?


 
No idea, haven't sit down with calculations, component costing etc. but should be less than R70. The battery voltmeter worked out a couple of cents below R50 (although that was a friendly at cost without any profit). I guess and don't hold me to it, but something complete will work out round the R150 mark. PS. It can unfortunately not happen within the next month as I'm snowed under with other non-vape related design projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks @johan appreciate it! Will whatsapp with regards to pick up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

How to measure voltage drop of your mech with the battery voltmeter (obviously _the lower the voltage drop, the harder your mech will "hit"_):

Step 1: Measure your battery voltage after a full recharge (_ie. 4.15V for illustration purposes only_)





Step 2: Place battery in mech and connect RDA/RTA with coil & wick on mech. Moisten your wick with e-liquid. Connect battery voltmeter to the coil posts and press firing button (ie. 3.95V for illustration purposes only)




Step 3: Deduct the reading in Step 2 from the reading in Step 1; 4.15V - 3.95V = 0.2V, thus the voltage drop of the mech is 0.2V (_or 200mV_).

Note: The quality of battery as well as the resistance of the coil will have an influence on accuracy, e.g: a very low Ω coil and/or bad quality battery will give false readings and accordingly indicate a huge voltage drop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Forgot to mention; if you accidentally connect the probes wrong (red on negative & black on positive) nothing will happen to the battery voltmeter and just won't display - it has built in protection against reverse polarity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Dankie Ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Dankie Ohm


 

Now don't give me Nappy- & Jock rash - Open it UP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Now don't give me Nappy- & Jock rash - Open it UP!


But you packed the parcel

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Before a fine happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> But you packed the parcel


I did not pack it and am prone to extreme cases of diaper dermatitis!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil

Thank you @johan, got my meter today and it works perfectly

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thank you so much @johan

Got the multimeter yesterday evening and man it works like a treat.

Very happy chappy here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

received mine also last night, thanks Ω

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

Waiting for someone to do some good photos so i can be more envious.


----------



## andro

Thanks @johan . Got mine today and is awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks so much Ω @johan , @Gazzacpt just delivered your piece of wizardry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

does your guys' hickey also flash intermittently once it gives the reading?


----------



## capetocuba

Riaz said:


> does your guys' hickey also flash intermittently once it gives the reading?


If you had made our epic vape meet last night we could have given you those answers!


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> does your guys' hickey also flash intermittently once it gives the reading?


Yes. I think it takes a reading, pause, take another reading, pause, take another reading, pause, take another reading, pause, take another reading, pause.....disconnect by hand.


----------



## Riaz

capetocuba said:


> If you had made our epic vape meet last night we could have given you those answers!


haha


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> does your guys' hickey also flash intermittently once it gives the reading?


 
Yes it does - reason being, higher accuracy in real time with quick reading, and uses much-much less energy (doesn't drain more than required energy from battery under test).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Yes. I think it takes a reading, pause, take another reading, pause, take another reading, pause, take another reading, pause, take another reading, pause.....disconnect by hand.


yip thats what i thought

just wanted to make sure

this is quite a nifty little device!

thanks again Ω @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

so yesterday i was a bit bored and decided on being a little creative LOL

i had 2 18650 battery cases of which i was only using one of on the one hand, and the doohickey in the other and decided to put them together.

one of the main reasons i did this was because i was a bit afraid of damaging the doohickey whilst carting it around in my work bag.

this is what i came up with.

i used a soldering iron to smoothen out the inside of the case so the doohickey sits comfortable therein.
the screen is kept in place with some double sided tape.




then i melted off the sides so the wires sit in them



end result



i can now carry my 'box mod' any where, any time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz

well done @Riaz, brilliant plan on your part

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Brilliant Idea @Riaz - why didn't I think of that? PS. The little voltmeter is very robust, you can drop & kick it over the pavement and nothing will happen to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Brilliant Idea @Riaz - why didn't I think of that? PS. The little voltmeter is very robust, you can drop & kick it over the pavement and nothing will happen to it.


i wouldnt take that chance Ω

i love it too much 

if i had a steel case for it i would use it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Nice job & great idea @Riaz 
Long shot, but are these still available?


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> i wouldnt take that chance Ω
> 
> i love it too much
> 
> if i had a steel case for it i would use it


 


LOL - seriously it is *VERY ROBUST*


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> View attachment 9192
> 
> LOL - seriously it is *VERY ROBUST*


@RezaD hasn't collected his yet I'll dropkick it over the balcony to "test" out your theory ohm @johan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Nice job & great idea @Riaz
> Long shot, but are these still available?


 
I've got a few units left as some members did not respond on my post how and where to deliver, not paid yet anyhow and I don't think they are interested.


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> I've got a few units left as some members did not respond on my post how and where to deliver, not paid yet anyhow and I don't think they are interested.


I still want mine. 

When you up this side?


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> I still want mine.
> 
> When you up this side?


 
Yes, yours is packed with @thekeeperza's - I was suppose to come through last week, but ...... - will arrange this week though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> does your guys' hickey also flash intermittently once it gives the reading?


 
@Riaz, mine only does that when I connect it up to a really old fake battery 

When I use one of my new genuine batts it doesn't flash like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Uh oh, it's does this with all my batts, all of them are efest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Riaz, mine only does that when I connect it up to a really old fake battery
> 
> When I use one of my new genuine batts it doesn't flash like that


If you are not joking, there is something wrong with yours. It is supposed to flash on and off according to @johan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Only joking @Riaz 
Mine flashes all the time. 
Lovely device indeed


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Only joking @Riaz
> Mine flashes all the time.
> Lovely device indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Only joking @Riaz
> Mine flashes all the time.
> Lovely device indeed


you nipper you!!!

got me questioning my batteries LOL

shew what a relief

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Ω @johan , have you got any of these badboys left?
If so, could i pretty please buy one from you at the meet


----------



## johan

I have


Yiannaki said:


> Ω @johan , have you got any of these badboys left?
> If so, could i pretty please buy one from you at the meet


 
I've got 3 left without owners. I am planning to go to the vape meet, but I am due to run some production etc. in China from the middle of this month and don't know if I will be back in time.


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Ω @johan , have you got any of these badboys left?
> If so, could i pretty please buy one from you at the meet


 


johan said:


> I have
> 
> 
> I've got 3 left without owners. I am planning to go to the vape meet, but I am due to run some production etc. in China from the middle of this month and don't know if I will be back in time.


 
@Yiannaki, these Doohickeys are more than handy for use on your Reo batteries. If I were you I would do anything to secure one. Even pay postage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> I have
> 
> 
> I've got 3 left without owners. I am planning to go to the vape meet, but I am due to run some production etc. in China from the middle of this month and don't know if I will be back in time.


Please reserve one for me @johan

Will pm you in a sec


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Please reserve one for me @johan
> 
> Will pm you in a sec


 
Will do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi @johan, will also pm you for the details as i would also like one of these devices please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Brilliant Idea @Riaz - why didn't I think of that? PS. The little voltmeter is very robust, you can drop & kick it over the pavement and nothing will happen to it.


 
I just tried that Ω @johan and now I can't find it... it's lost in the long grass!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> I just tried that Ω @johan and now I can't find it... it's lost in the long grass!


I'll be impressed if it survives the lawn mower

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I just tried that Ω @johan and now I can't find it... it's lost in the long grass!


 
Throw a battery in the same long grass, wait till its dark, maybe it will signal like a lighthouse

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

A big shout out to @johan for allowing me to buy one from him  

Thanks so much!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

is there perhaps more available?


----------



## johan

Morne said:


> is there perhaps more available?


 
Sorry none left. If there is enough interest I can ask one of my technicians to assemble next month, but not at cost like this round.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Just thought I'd comment on here, still loving this little device, it has become part of my "all day carry". Thanks again @johan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

